# Speedometer and Odometer



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

The speedometer does work- the odometer does not. Any Ideas???? Thanks
Not digital,,,,,mechanical


----------



## bhoyonkorbhoot (Jan 27, 2009)

the odometer is connected to the speedometer. it used the speed and duration to give you odometer reading. since the speedometer is not working it does not know how far it has gone. get the speedometer fixed it will fix your odometer problem.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

bhoyonkorbhoot said:


> the odometer is connected to the speedometer. it used the speed and duration to give you odometer reading. since the speedometer is not working it does not know how far it has gone. get the speedometer fixed it will fix your odometer problem.


You must have misread my post.......the speedometer DOES work......the odometer doesn't.


----------



## fijitec (Jan 29, 2009)

buy new gauges.. you can get em on ebay for cheap or maybe local junkyard


----------

